# special sand



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

does ne body know where to get white silica sand????????


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

White silica sand is also sold as blasting sand and pool filter sand. You can usually find it at hardware stores, pool supply stores and masonry supply centers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

ty alot


----------



## crabs (Apr 17, 2008)

I have been looking for the perfect sand as well.

Just cant seem to find that really white white sand Im looking for.

However I have found some sand, well its called "Diatomaceous Earth" it is pretty white
and is used in pool filters, but it is very small grain, like very very fine

could this be a problem, the sand being too fine?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't think you want to use DE for your substrate.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

crabs said:


> I have been looking for the perfect sand as well.
> 
> Just cant seem to find that really white white sand Im looking for.
> 
> ...


Diatomaceous Earth, is pretty much a find powder. It would be a nightmare in a fish tank. Your water would be cloudy all the time and it would get into your filters. Don't use it.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

It is also really harde to get pur white sand. Some places will carry it as white play sand, but it is still actuall a very, very light tan.

True, pure white sand will likely be expensive. I think the people who produce the black Tahitian Moon Sand have a white sand as well.

Another option is 3M Colorquartz. It does come in a pure white, and two grain sizes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

MalawiLover said:


> It is also really harde to get pur white sand. Some places will carry it as white play sand, but it is still actuall a very, very light tan.
> 
> True, pure white sand will likely be expensive. I think the people who produce the black Tahitian Moon Sand have a white sand as well.
> 
> Another option is 3M Colorquartz. It does come in a pure white, and two grain sizes.


were do u get it and wat grain should i get and is it expensive


----------

